# Test Drove - 2003 Spec V



## ITR00 (Jan 1, 2003)

I just got back from test-driving a Spec V at a local dealer here in Toronto, Canada. My initial impressions were good. I like the exterior styling, somewhat of understated sporty ness. The 17-inch wheels look smaller up close and personal. There seems to be a large wheel gap the car would benefit from a 1-inch drop, at least visually. As for the interior, it seems to be a standard Japanese outlay, however, I did find the tach and speed readings difficult to read. I think they would have benefited from a black on white color scheme.
As for the drive, all I can say is torque, torque, and torque. Perhaps this stands out and punches me in the face because I drive a Acura Integra Type R, as we all know, torque is not Honda’s strong point. I did have to say, the gearbox did not leave me with a nice feeling. It is very notchey feeling, almost similar to my Volkswagen Golf. The car sounds nice from outside, however, I header and exhaust, I would suspect would do wonders for this car….

I like the car, however the tranny scares me a little…..


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

tranny problems are supposed to be worked out....time will tell however...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stick with the ITR...it's well proven


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

I think my 18s fill the wheel well very good with my drop.


----------



## ITR00 (Jan 1, 2003)

GHSER7 said:


> *I think my 18s fill the wheel well very good with my drop.  *


Well with all that torque, you can get away with the rotational mass of 18's....


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

this is my first post on this forum- Just bought an 03 spec-v and am very impressed with the stock power and handling of this little 4 door, i liked it best out of all the cars i test drove. i would like to get a body kit asap because the back end is not all that appealing. Any info on where to find one?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go on over to www.thevboard.com and join there..............that's a forum specifically for SERs and Spec Vs...............all the info you'll ever need will be there.


----------



## CrazyTalon (Sep 30, 2002)

*stillen rear clip*

Stillen makes this rear clip for only $199 for the ser, I am just going to get this because the front and sides look fine stock. BOTTOM PIC!!!










Looks damn good doesnt it, I am going to get a price quote from some nearby body shops to paint it.


----------

